# Pink Salmon



## lancenelson

You boys in the Eastern UP getting any action yet or is it still too early?


----------



## Robert Holmes

lancenelson said:


> You boys in the Eastern UP getting any action yet or is it still too early?


 They are just showing up on the graph in the straits area. You can catch the tasty ones if you have a boat. Wait a couple of weeks and you will be able to fish the run.


----------



## lancenelson

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sean065

What kind of setup do you guys run in the river for pinks? I know my standard salmon gear would be overkill for an 18" pink but theres always the chance at running into some kings or coho


----------



## Robert Holmes

Sean065 said:


> What kind of setup do you guys run in the river for pinks? I know my standard salmon gear would be overkill for an 18" pink but theres always the chance at running into some kings or coho


6lb test and a mepps 2 I have caught plenty of large kings on 6lb test so if you get one hang in there and fight


----------



## Sean065

Robert Holmes said:


> 6lb test and a mepps 2 I have caught plenty of large kings on 6lb test so if you get one hang in there and fight


Sounds like fun. What type of rod do you use? Steelhead, walleye, or trout?


----------



## Robert Holmes

Sean065 said:


> Sounds like fun. What type of rod do you use? Steelhead, walleye, or trout?


I have an 8.5 six rivers and 2 9.5 Okuma rods for salmon and steelhead fishing with 10 pound test. I jumped up because I hate chasing the fish up and down the river for an hour before I get them landed. The idea is to pull them in, get them unhooked and go back to fishing.I really don't target the pinks anymore. You can catch a pink on a snoopy rod and reel. I like catching fish that put a little or a lot of bend in the rod.


----------



## kingfisher2

Do your pinks run every other year in Michigan like they do on the west coast?

Marc


----------



## fishmaster1

kingfisher2 said:


> Do your pinks run every other year in Michigan like they do on the west coast?
> 
> Marc


 We get a good run every year on the St. Mary's and area. Some years are better than others but my own experience has shown its not a odd /or every other year thing.


----------



## someone11

They run every other year. The off year theres not nearly as many as a good year. This is an off year.


----------



## fishmaster1

fishmaster1 said:


> We get a good run every year on the St. Mary's and area. Some years are better than others but my own experience has shown its not a odd /or every other year thing.


 As stated, its Not a every other year thing for the pinks on the St.Marys. Many years ago it was that way but since, it gets a good run every year. Some years are beter as in all fishing but its definitely not a Odd year kind of thing.


----------



## someone11

Betcha wont catch a limit in 45mins this year


----------



## fishmaster1

someone11 said:


> Betcha wont catch a limit in 45mins this year


Funny, never happened for me yet so if you have thats awsome. Not on a time frame to limit out. Have no worries on fulfilling a couple coolers full of pinks,kings,whitefish and a occasional Atlantic salmon will taste verry good!


----------



## SOO-Fish 1

My experience is in the river downstream from the Soo toward the south end of sugar island. In this area you will catch them 10 to 1 on the even years versus the odd years. Going up this weekend for 2 weeks so we'll see if it holds true this year. Don't expect to whack them like last year but I won't complain if I do!!


----------



## someone11

fishmaster1 said:


> Funny, never happened for me yet so if you have thats awsome. Not on a time frame to limit out. Have no worries on fulfilling a couple coolers full of pinks,kings,whitefish and a occasional Atlantic salmon will taste verry good!


Did it once when I had class at 930. Had a fish on every cast. Ive fished pinks on the off years and to me its just not worth it. Good luck.


----------



## fishmaster1

SOO-Fish 1 said:


> My experience is in the river downstream from the Soo toward the south end of sugar island. In this area you will catch them 10 to 1 on the even years versus the odd years. Going up this weekend for 2 weeks so we'll see if it holds true this year. Don't expect to whack them like last year but I won't complain if I do!!


Good luck! I have been going up the third weekend of September to fish the Soo for 22 yrs this year and can't complain over any bad year up there as for fishing. Yes many years ago it was a different numbers game in pink runs which since it has changed to a decent run and catch rate whether its a odd/ even year.


----------



## mtrop

I'll be up Labor Day week and I know first hand how good it was last year















If it's half as good this year it will still be a blast


----------



## fishmaster1

mtrop said:


> I'll be up Labor Day week and I know first hand how good it was last year
> View attachment 188175
> View attachment 188176
> 
> If it's half as good this year it will still be a blast


Bingo!! Good luck! What a blast !!! Gotta love the silver to boot!


----------



## empty cooler

New to the site here thanks for all the info on here going up for week and what would one use or an area to fish for pinks up there have never done that. Any info would be great. Thanks again!


----------



## empty cooler

Thanks again. Good luck


----------



## PIKE

I will be fishing the North end of Neebish/South end of Sugar, any recommended lures, depth? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert Holmes

nice catch


----------



## redneckman

We used pink Swedish pimples for them mainly. Also jig heads and grubs worked as well, also in pink. I have saw people catch them on small spoons. Anything on the smaller side should work for pinks like spoons, spinners, rapalas, jigs.


----------



## hypox

Pinks run 10-1 (or more) on even years. If you want to see them this thick, wait until next year.


----------



## fishmaster1

hypox said:


> Pinks run 10-1 (or more) on even years. If you want to see them this thick, wait until next year.


Please everbody wait till next year!! Those numbers 10-1 have not much to do with odd or even years anymore, in the past that was the case. It is a close run in size Every year. Consider weather and temps but they are there in good numbers EVERY year. Good luck!


----------



## hypox

I made a trip every year from 2004 to 2009. I quit going on odd years because the run was so bad. On even years you'd catch 100+ fish a day. You could catch them until your arm fell off. Some odd years would be so bad we didn't catch any fish.

I still go for a week every even year and kill them.

Now, I'm fishing a specific river close to the Soo in Canada for them. I believe if you were fishing the Powerhouse or Canadian rapids in the St. Mary's, you wouldn't notice nearly as drastic of a difference.

One last thing. Pinks are a (2) year old fish when they run. The rare occurrence of (3) year old fish running is what has helped balance it a bit. Depending on where most (3) year old fish run (like the St. Mary's), is where you'll see a closer balance of fish year to year.

For my style (and location) of fishing, even years are where it's at. It's a waste of time to go on odd years. If I was casting from the combat powerhouse for them, I'd probably go any year.

Just my 2-cents


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

Sean065 said:


> What kind of setup do you guys run in the river for pinks? I know my standard salmon gear would be overkill for an 18" pink but theres always the chance at running into some kings or coho


Pink #7 Swedish pimple with a 7 1/2 medium light or medium spinning rod with 8 or 10lb mono. Cast it out and bounce it back, you won't be able to keep them off when they stack into the sault. You can troll them as well.


----------



## someone11

Yeah last year was great...


And same with 2012...



2013, not so much, was able to catch a few different species though.



Also I dont use swedish pimples anymore, havent used them for pinks in 4 years.


----------



## TrailMarker

My family would go every year as a general rule to the same place Hypox mentioned, but I am of the opinion that every other year kind of sucks, definitely better runs on the even years.

The area is so pretty in September, that I would typically bring enough gear to do lots of different fishing or activities. ATV's, hiking, waterfalls, trout fishing (lakes/streams), stuff like that. If the salmon cooperate, all the better.


----------



## mtrop

just seen this pink on the Soo cam , if I catch this fish who should I send the pink Swedish pimple too lol


----------



## mtrop

And here's a Atlantic right in the same time period with a flie broken of in his jaw


----------



## fishmaster1

mtrop said:


> View attachment 188839
> just seen this pink on the Soo cam , if I catch this fish who should I send the pink Swedish pimple too lol


No can't be any pinks, its a odd year! Lol


----------



## jay13

Any of you guys fished the big garlic river and done any good? Rented a cabin on saux head lake and can find no info...


----------



## Falesy

Certain rivers can't be discussed in the open


----------



## jay13

Falesy said:


> Certain rivers can't be discussed in the open


Oops. Didn't realize it was an unmentionable.


----------



## Falesy

No harm no foul, lots of those unmentionables can't take the pressure of the Internet. 
It's a sacred thing and people like to keep it that way. Normally no one has a problem helping anyone out , even locals, they just don't want it publicized so much. A good way to inquire is to ask about an area and someone will usually private message you.


----------



## someone11

You guys slaying the pinks yet? Should be, its that time.


----------



## Nostradamus

There ain't dink for pinks. At least not that I can find. Did well last year, can't get bit this year.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

Got one on a rigger off the east side of mackinac island 2 nights ago. Buddies got a couple trolling in the sault but nothing casting from shore yet. Their late


----------



## someone11

Nostradamus said:


> There ain't dink for pinks. At least not that I can find. Did well last year, can't get bit this year.


Not surprised lol


----------

